# تكييف الحرم المكي



## moon dream (6 ديسمبر 2006)

مرحبا يامهندسين
اريد منكم طلب لو سمحتوا اريد طريقة تكيف الحرم المكي مع الرسومات التوضيحية 
وشكرا


----------



## ابو حسين (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بالنسبة لتكييف الحرم المكي عادي كأي نظام تكييف في العالم ولكن الغريب فيه هو فتحات الهواء المغذي والراجع جميعها داخل اعمدة . 

اي التكييف يأتي من داخل الاعمدة الموزعة في منطقة الحرم .


----------



## moon dream (8 ديسمبر 2006)

أريد لو سمحت تفصيلية للفتحات التي في الأعمدة


----------



## أبو عبد الأله (8 ديسمبر 2006)

نظام التكييف والتهوية في المسجد الحرام الشريف​مما لا شك فيه أن أعمال منظومات التكييف والتهوية في توسعة خادم الحرمين الشريفين من أكبر الأعمال في العالم . وعلى مسافة 3,5 كيلومتر تم إنشاء محطة مركزية بمنطقة أجياد لتبريد الطابقين الأرضي والأول من التوسعة الجديدة وذلك باستخدام المياه المبردة والتي تبرد الهواء الذي يدفع إلى فراغات التوسعة عبر الأعمدة المربعة فينتشر الهواء البارد في أرجاء المسجد .

يتكون مشروع التكييف والتهوية في توسعة خادم الحرمين الشريفين من ثلاثة أجزاء:

1- مبنى محطة التكييف المركزية لتوسعة الحرم الشريف.

2- نفق الخدمات.

3- نظام تكييف مبنى التوسعة وما يتبعه من أعمال كهربائية وميكانيكية.



مبنى محطة التكييف المركزية لتوسعة الحرم الشريف

يتألف المبنى من 6 طوابق بارتفاع 49 مترا وتبلغ مساحة مسطحاته 22740م2. ويشتمل على الأعمال التالية:

1- نظام تبريد المياه ويتكون من 32 مبرد ماءYORK Chiller(4,reciprocating compressor) مركبة على السطح بطاقة إجمالية قدرها 14400 طن تبريد و4 مضخات رئيسة بقدرة 4500 جالون في الدقيقة و(32 chiller pumps ) مضخة سحب من الخطوط الرئيسة وشبكة مواسير رئيسة بأقطار 36 و44 و48 بوصة وبطول أجمالي يفوق 1000 متر، ويحتوي المبنى على 3 خزانات للتغلب على تمديد الماءExpansion Tanks بسعة الواحد 6000 جالون وخزان لفصل الهواءAir seprator بسعة 17000 جالون، ولتخفيف شدة الصوت الناتج عن المبردات فقد تم تركيب كاتمات للصوت Atenuatorعددها 120 وحدة وحجم الواحدة 63 مترا مكعبا، وتشمل الأعمال الميكانيكية أيضا أجهزة إلكترونية للتحكم بجريان المياه ودرجة حرارتها بالإضافة إلى شبكة معالجة المياه المستعملة في التبريد وجميع التجهيزات الخاصة بها من مواد كيماوية لمنع التآكل والصدأ. 

2- نظام مقاومة الحريق ويشمل الرشاشات الأتوماتيكية وتجهيزاتها ونظام مقاومة الحريق بواسطة الهالون وتجهيزاته وكذلك نظام مقاومة الحريق بواسطة غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون وتجهيزاته.

3- شبكة أعمال صرف مياه الأمطار والصرف الصحي بما فيها من مواسير ومضخات.

4- أعمال تكييف المبنى، حيث تم تخصيص 2 مبرد من أصل 32 مبردا لتكييف المبنى مع كل ما يلزم من وحدات مناولة الهواء ومجاري هواء وكافة التجهيزات اللازمة.

الأعمال الميكانيكية

1- يغذي المبنى خمسة كابلات أرضية ذات ضغط عال 13,8 ك. ف. بطاقة إجمالية قدرها 30 ميجاوات من محطتي حارة الباب والشبيكة ويحتوي الدور الأرضي بمبنى المحطة غرفة لوحات لمفاتيح التغذية للضغط العالي وعددها 5، ويتم تغذية المبنى نفسه بعدد 2 من هذه الوحدات، أما المبردات العلوية فيتم تغذيتها عن طريق 13 محولا موجودا على سطح المبنى مع جميع ما يتبعها من لوحات توزيع وكوابل تغذية وأجهزة تحكم وحماية، كما يوجد بالمبنى بدور التسوية مولد كهربائي احتياطي لخدمة المبنى في حالات الطوارئ. كما يوجد نظام أتوماتيكي في مبنى المحطة للتحكم بأعمال الميكانيكا والكهرباء والإضاءة في المشروع.

2- نفق الخدمات: يقوم نفق الخدمات بربط المحطة المركزية لتبريد المياه مع وحدات مناولة الهواء في مبنى توسعة المسجد الحرم الشريف، ويحتوي نفق الخدمات على أنابيب معزولة للمياه المبردة وعلى كافة أجهزة الإنارة والتهوية والمراقبة الأمنية والتحكم الآلي ونظام التأريض.





أعمال التكييف بمبنى توسعة المسجد الحرام الشريف

يتكون نظام التكييف بمبنى التوسعة من شبكة أنابيب المياه المبردة الواصلة من نفق الخدمات والتي تمتد في دور التسوية الثانية وكل تجهيزاتها من مضخات دوران عدد 80 و108 وحدة مناولة هواء و530 مروحة سقفية و668 مروحة جدارية وعمودية، ويتم دفع الهواء من دور التسوية إلى فتحات التكييف في أعلى الأعمدة في الدور الأرضي والأول مصنوعة من الألومنيوم، أما فتحات الهواء الراجع فهي في قواعد الأعمدة ومصنوعة من النحاس.
أمل أن تجد مل طلبت ودعواتكم لي بالتوفيق


----------



## moon dream (8 ديسمبر 2006)

يامهندسين أريد رسووم تفصيلية


----------



## ابو حسين (9 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

اخي Moon Dream 

لا أحد يستطيع إخراج اي مخططات او رسومات للحرم إلا بموافقة من الجهة المسئولة وهي : الرئاسة العامة لشئون الحرمين .


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (9 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله أخي أبو عبد الإله فعلا استفدنا منك الكثير في هذا الموضوع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## moon dream (10 ديسمبر 2006)

على كل حال شكرا اخواني المهندسين 
جهود مباركة


----------



## م.عبير (10 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

شكراً للفائدة

عبير


----------



## sayed76 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

صعب الحصول على الرسومات


----------



## berd (11 ديسمبر 2006)

صعب الحصول على الرسومات


----------



## eslamenan (12 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى ابو عبد الالله على الاضافه ووصف المحطه
م/اسلام محمد


----------



## عبد الله بدير (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات


----------



## moha.saeed11 (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*تكييف الحرم المكى الشريف*

لقد شرفت بالعمل بالحرم المكى مع مجموعه بن لددن و للمعلومات يمكن زياره المحطه خلف مستشفى اجياد وهناك م شاهد


----------



## الصافي123 (30 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للاخ عبد الاله ونرجو منه الزياده ازاده الله من كل خير


----------



## JEBRIL (6 يناير 2007)

أخي السائل في هذا الربط لعلا ما تطلبه يكون به .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=310489&posted=1#post310489
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق وللجميع
(( أحي لاتنسي الدعاء لكاتب المقال ولاباس أن دعوت لنا معه ))
والسلام عليكم


----------



## moon dream (7 يناير 2007)

شكررررررررا


----------



## dhiaaa (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخ عبد الاله على هذا التوضيح وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دين الله (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خيييييييييييييير


----------



## eng ahmed nassar (16 أغسطس 2009)

برجاء ارسال صور واضحه و شرح مبسط لطريقة تكييف الحرم


----------



## mohamed mech (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الل فيك يا اخ jebril و رزقك من خير الدنيا و الاخرة
فعلا البحث ممتاز جدا
بارك الله فى كاتبه
و اسمح لى ان ارفق رابط تحميل البحث لتسهيل حفظها على اخواننا

http://www.4shared.com/file/125475130/e703cb49/____.html​


----------



## mohamed_agrm (11 يونيو 2010)

الاسم / احمد زق 
محل الاقامه / شنوان - شبين الكوم المنوفيه
المهنه/ فني تربيد وتكييف بشركه تران بشبين الكوم
ارجو الرد


----------



## mohamed_agrm (11 يونيو 2010)

*الاسم / احمد زق 
محل الاقامه / شنوان - شبين الكوم المنوفيه
المهنه/ فني تربيد وتكييف بشركه 
موبيل /0115166121




[/url][/IMG]*​


----------



## mohamed_agrm (11 يونيو 2010)




----------



## حيدر مناتي (17 يونيو 2010)

اخي ابو عبدالاله شكرا جزيلا سلمت اناملك


----------

